# Restarting / Bacteria infection question



## antzz (Mar 12, 2013)

So recently got back more actively in the hobby. I had a fluval edge housing only a single young BN pleco and a baby leopard ctenopoma with few plants and moss ball. The tank is fairly aged for almost 2 years but only the pleco was there with plants for almost a year. The ctenopoma was about a month into the tank. ph was stable but on the higher end, ammonia/nitrate/nitrite was very low (i only have test strips now).

Wanted to increase planting and rescape a bit, bought a anubias nana online and it was a big mistake - i think the wood piece it was tied on to had some sort of toxic or bacteria and within days both the pleco and ctenopoma passed away - same night. There was no symptoms and happened overnight  . Reason i think it's bacteria is due to the fish remain was molded like white cotton candy within 8 hrs of my sleeping time, both were behaving and feeding normally before i sleep.

Now the question is - how to safely clean up the water and to what extend the clean up needs to happen before restocking can take place?

The plants and the snails (MTS) are still there, i didn't stop the filter but did a more intense cleaning on the filter media and substrate after it happened.

Thanks!


----------

